

Microsoft takes aim at Gmail - lewispb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXqrTfOWx60

======
ColinWright
Posted several times, some with relevant comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818407> : 3 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2819411> : 2 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820611> : 0 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821072> : 2 comments

========

ADDED IN EDIT: I've started a poll about this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822041>

------
vladd
Already posted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821072> .

